

How to teach "Modern" Perl? - Mithaldu
http://szabgab.com/how-to-teach-modern-perl.html

======
Goladus
The outline and first section of the tutorial look really good to me, though
the pages are taking forever to load.

~~~
Mithaldu
His server seems a bit overloaded at the moment. It's usually much quicker to
respond.

